# The Great Frog Escape



## luckyjsw (Aug 11, 2016)

Okay, so I am new to this hobby. I have set up a brand-new vivarium, my first, with waterfall, and planted it. I intend to let this viv mature for 2-3 months, till I get my plants well-established and the cycling stable. (See picture of set up below).

Once things seem pretty well-established, I intend to add two or three dart frogs (probably leucs since they seem to be a good beginner frog).

I figure it will be necessary to regularly get into the viv, for plant trimming, adding water to waterfall, watering some plants by hand, other housekeeping chores.

So here's my newbie question for the day: How do you get in there to work without your frogs jumping out? Now this may be obvious to you experts out there, but I am really wondering how you maintain a vivarium without your frogs escaping.

I know from my research that it is not healthy to handle frogs more than absolutely necessary. And I just cannot see having to capture and relocate them every time I want to trim a plant or remove debris from the viv floor.

Can someone answer this for me? Is there a trick to this?

Here's my vivarium:


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

I guess our frogs are really institutionalized but I have even accidentally left the top ajar on one pacific treefrog tank all night and nobody even tried to leave. Those frogs used to live free under a guy's underwear, slept on him at night, and never took off so they are quite tame. Maybe though dart frogs who don't know you yet would be more high strung so you need to be vigilant. I always count heads on each tank after i have opened it.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't know of any tricks, and I don't think there is one method that fits all. A lot depends on the frogs... some will try and bolt out the open door, some won't even bother. And some will bolt farther into the tank for cover. I have all three kinds! Get a feel for your frogs and just try what works best for you. I don't do anything in particular other than be ready to quickly close the door(s) at any time if I see a frog looking like it could jump out. If you have dual sliding or hinged doors you could always try and leave one closed.

You can use a container to capture frogs rather than your hands. I use glass cigar tubes. 

Also, add some leaf litter in your viv ... the frogs and microfauna will appreciate it


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Dart frogs really will not try to escape if you are in front of the terrarium, even the boldest of them will not; however I have noticed if I walk away from my Black Saul's and Cobalt's and leave there tank open for a second they immediately are on the rim of the tank, but when I am in front of the tank they go about there normal lives. I have some Fine Spot Leucs as well, but they are much quicker to hide than escape.

These are my observations of my darts, maybe someone else can shed more light on this subject.


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome looking viv! My suggestion would be to just check the glass before opening the doors. Sometimes the frogs can be tricky!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

diablomantis said:


> Dart frogs really will not try to escape if you are in front of the terrarium, even the boldest of them will not;


I've had several experiences to the contrary, my frogs must not have received your memo.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Dane said:


> I've had several experiences to the contrary, my frogs must not have received your memo.


It does not surprise me that some, probably many, will attempt to escape, but that is why I said "these are my observations". I have had luck with my darts for the most part, my dwarf geckos on the other hand not so much.


----------

